# Alpha gone wrong.



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

I got called to work earlier this evening ( bldg maint.). The condo owners had no power. As I was about to knock on their door I could hear a young couple arguing. Just before I knocked I heard the woman tell him "don't even dream of getting any tonight. 
I finally knocked, ask what happened and the young fella started telling me that a friend was helping him replace a receptacle in the kitchen. The wife/girlfriend yelled from the bedroom that he fvcked up and there wasn't even a friend over helping. 
I reset the power for him (which should have been off if doing elec. work) and suggested getting an electrician to come install the receptacle.
While I was driving home I couldn't help but think to myself,"that poor bastard!!!" He probably won't get laid for a month. The look on his face was almost that of a 8 year old boy who just wet his pants. I'll bet she gave him "the look" too


----------



## ManHusbandFather (Jan 18, 2015)

When I hear that line it makes me cringe. It doesn't flatter a woman.

And over this? Obviously the poor guy was trying to do something good - to provide for her or their home in a manly way. A good woman wouldn't make a big deal out of it, but instead, casually brush it off instead of rubbing his mistake in his face.

Not only did he fail and feel like less of a man I'm sure, but she really ground him about it making it worse, treating him like a dog for a bone.

I would have told her, with her attitude, I wouldn't give it to her if she begged me.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

See.....? Women have total (almost!) control over us. They know we want sex.
'Honey.....I'll love to receive your load in my mouth later.....but could you just go and paint the bedroom for me?'.....We'd all be up the ladder in a flash!
We pi$$ them off and its 'don't even dream of getting any tonight' or for the next month.

Ne need to think of a way to get them back!!!!!!!!


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

I have never ever understood withholding sex from a partner. That sets a dangerous precedent. My love language is acts of service. If I was in that scenario, I would love up on him like crazy, even if he did it wrong. That poor bastard, indeed. So unbecoming for a woman.


----------



## tonedef (Aug 7, 2014)

Wouldn't witholding sex be a ''cut off your nose to spite your face'' kind deal? If I understand the idiom correctly lol you'd be going down too just to teach a lesson of the sorts and I like sex way too much to do that. It would also condition the man to equate sex to reward instead of a loving mutual act. I hope that poor man wakes up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

The worst part of this is my wife wanted to have some sexy time together then I get called. Seems he wasn't the only one not getting any lastnight
Thankfully I'm not on call for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Lila said:


> I think a better title for this thread is 'Stupid is as stupid does'.
> 
> 
> 
> Tackling home repair projects 'off the cuff' without having any basic knowledge, or at the very least having researched 'How Tos' on the internet, _is not_ Alpha. I'm not saying that the dude's wife was right to tell him "don't even dream of getting any tonight" but setting yourself up for potential failure is not sexy. Additionally, in the case described in the OP, it's dangerous. Makes one a potential nominee for the Darwin Award.



Not sure I agree with this assessment. Now a days I know what I'm doing on this kind of thing. But 20 years ago, newlywed, first time home owner....I definitely got in over my head on a few of these kinds of projects. It's taking a risk, going outside your comfort zone. It's trying to be a man and taking care of business before you have the experience. How else do you learn and grow? Call an electrician? Um, no. 

Anyway, at 44 its basically just a chore. At 23 it's a much bigger deal. When I see my 18 year old son take on something out of his comfort zone it makes me proud.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Lila said:


> I think a better title for this thread is 'Stupid is as stupid does'.
> 
> Tackling home repair projects 'off the cuff' without having any basic knowledge, or at the very least having researched 'How Tos' on the internet, _is not_ Alpha. I'm not saying that the dude's wife was right to tell him "don't even dream of getting any tonight" but setting yourself up for potential failure is not sexy. Additionally, in the case described in the OP, it's dangerous. Makes one a potential nominee for the Darwin Award.


:iagree: and for all we know, she had told him this before he started. Maybe even suggested he kill the electric before he started but got met with an "I don't need directions" attitude. 

Just the fact that he couldn't own up, had to say there was a friend there is not sexy but then there's no need to say she wasn't going to sleep with him. Actions speak louder than words. 

Women can only control men with sex if they let them.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Her saying that makes us women look bad. Plus, who'd want sex with a freaking out b***h who is screaming at them??


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

His wife sounds like a nightmare.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

SunnyT said:


> Her saying that makes us women look bad. Plus, who'd want sex with a freaking out b***h who is screaming at them??


I hear some guys are into that.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

thenub said:


> I reset the power for him (which should have been off if doing elec. work) and suggested getting an electrician to come install the receptacle.


Not to distract from the greater point of the story, but inquiring minds want to know. 

I'm assuming that the breaker box, service disconnect, etc. was not inaccessible, (Else even a real electrician would have had trouble turning the power off...) so why did he need help to get the power back on? Was it just sheer ignorance / stupidity?


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

The problem with the electrical was he somehow managed to trip the main breaker in the electrical room. Each condo has its own panel which he probably didn't realize. The other problem I saw was, he was attempting to install a GFCI rec. to replace a split rec. the part he was attempting to install was only good for a single circuit not a dual circuit split.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

askari said:


> See.....? Women have total (almost!) control over us. They know we want sex.
> 'Honey.....I'll love to receive your load in my mouth later.....but could you just go and paint the bedroom for me?'.....We'd all be up the ladder in a flash!
> We pi$$ them off and its 'don't even dream of getting any tonight' or for the next month.
> 
> Ne need to think of a way to get them back!!!!!!!!


I disagree. If they have that kinda power it's because someone voluntarily gave it to them. I wouldn't beg or cower for sex. If it Was being withheld deliberately I would eventually just leave.

You can't control someone else but you do control your actions and what you are willing to tolerate is on you.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening Wolf1974
Its not so simple. The lower desire partner has control over sex. They can withhold it if they wish and then your down to the choices of abstinence, divorce or cheating.

So yes, you can leave (and often that is a good choice) but once you have kids, a house etc, leaving becomes really difficult. 



Wolf1974 said:


> I disagree. If they have that kinda power it's because someone voluntarily gave it to them. I wouldn't beg or cower for sex. If it Was being withheld deliberately I would eventually just leave.
> 
> You can't control someone else but you do control your actions and what you are willing to tolerate is on you.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Her reaction makes as much sense as a guy saying, "You burned the meatloaf. Don't even think of asking for a foot rub for a while."


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I'd think he wouldn't really want sex from her after being betrayed and belittled like that.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Wolf1974 said:


> I disagree. If they have that kinda power it's because someone voluntarily gave it to them. I wouldn't beg or cower for sex. If it Was being withheld deliberately I would eventually just leave.
> 
> You can't control someone else but you do control your actions and what you are willing to tolerate is on you.


:iagree:

I want sex, but I want self respect even more.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening Wolf1974
> Its not so simple. The lower desire partner has control over sex. They can withhold it if they wish and then your down to the choices of abstinence, divorce or cheating.
> 
> So yes, you can leave (and often that is a good choice) but once you have kids, a house etc, leaving becomes really difficult.


Much in life is difficult Richard this is just another of those things. I would call living sexless a near impossible thing for myself to deal with. Yes the Ld does control the sex but when you have zero consequences for them withholding then you are never going to change that dynamic. You can't play a game of cards if you aren't even holding any.

This is just my perspective on it is all. I come to tam a few years ago and wonder why I read post after post of guys, and some gals, living in sexless marriages and relationships and I wonder why this has NEVER happened to me. The only conclusion I come to is that I just wouldn't ever tolerate it and more importantly I communicate this with my gf and also did with my wife. No sex is a deal breaker for me and I won't stay in a realtionship like that. And low and behold I have never even had the issue come up.


----------

